
Google Shopping search is a scam - therealarmen
http://armen.io/post/37361317872/google-shopping-search-is-a-scam
======
benaiah
Microsoft has been pointing this out for a while as a marketing campaign for
Bing, whose shopping results are uncompensated: <http://www.scroogled.com/>

Large but (mostly unjustly) hated company points out major flaw in
competitor's product: everyone ignores it. Cool, hip blogger points out the
exact same thing a month later: front page.

 _sigh_

------
Mitchella
Odds are that yes these results were presented to you based on a click
purchase on the term you inputed 'coffeemaker' but there are other variables
in play here. In order for something to be entered into the google shopping
page it must be submitted by the companies/sales sites. In this process
definitions, tags, meta data, seo scores, etc are all thrown into play to come
up with the most accurate and popular results. With Keurig being on of the
biggest and most popular coffe maker producers in the US it makes sense that
there is more traffic and requests around that particular coffee maker.

------
iaw
Wow, I was hoping Google could avoid the anti-trust stick but this was a
horrific mistake on their part. What's funny is that so few people use Google
Shopping but the behavior is so strongly strongly rooted in the anti-
competitive and misleading categories that it'll probably kill them when
everything goes to trial.

------
guyzero
It's a scam you discovered based on information that Google told you about how
their site operates.

I'm not saying this is the best experience but "scam" isn't accurate either.

------
noamsml
They used to have a big honking announcement on the top of the google shopping
page explaining this...

------
jlturner
Another reason to stick to Amazon. Still, you'd _hope_ Google would be better
than this...

------
influx
How else are they going to grow their quarterly revenue?

